# BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm???????



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

I am a little scared of swapping my BOSE system from my 99' a6 to my 2001 a6. The 99' uses a 4ohm BOSE system & the 2001 uses a 2ohm stock concert speakers(i'm thinking maybe stock Amp?). But I was informed my Audi & VW mechanic that this may cause an electrical fire because they are not the same wattage or ohms. Can anyone shed light on this? 
[email protected]


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (JM$Y)*

sorry this isn't any help with you question, but why not just use an aftermarket radio? I only suggest this because i went through 2 stock bose headunits, and that it had no easy provisions for an ipod. just a suggestion.


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (ironmule)*

thanks for your help..anything is good news right now..i will keep that idea in mind. I am trying to preserve the Stock look of my A6 & i think the aftermaket radio wont meet my specs.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_sorry this isn't any help with you question, but why not just use an aftermarket radio? I only suggest this because i went through 2 stock bose headunits, and that it had no easy provisions for an ipod. just a suggestion.

I picked up an ipod interface for my bose setup for 60 bucks..... And it works flawlessly. Also all my factory speakers work great and no problems with the headunit.
you will not have an electrical fire, but you may have an issue with the volume of the speakers. The car does have a factory amp, which means it doesn't get power from the headunit. Your 99 headunit would have to be wired to only turn on the amplifier, and not actually connect any speaker leads, otherwise you risk blowing the amp by sending an amplified signal.
Unless you remove the amp and replace the speakers, it wouldn't make sense to install a 4 ohm headunit with 2 ohm speakers.


_Modified by jettasmooth at 2:29 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (jettasmooth)*

do u think i should have a problem with using 4ohm speaker with 2ohn wiring? & if you could kindly tell me the place where u found that Ipod interface wire..that'll be great as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (JM$Y)*

http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html
I got mine used.....
But there is no such thing as 2 ohm wiring. The ohm rating is a measure of resistance that the speaker accepts. If you run a 4 ohm deck on 2 ohm speakers, you are going to overheat the deck. If you run a 2 ohm powersource to 4 ohm speakers, its not as big of a problem but you will lose sound volume due to the resistance of the speaker


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (jettasmooth)*


_Quote »_=jettasmooth...run a 2 ohm powersource to 4 ohm speakers, its not as big of a problem but you will lose sound volume due to the resistance of the speaker 

Hey JM
Jetta is correct.
I don't know why the mechanic thought that running your 2 Ohm speakers will cause a fire? That sounds a little extreme... IMHO.. 
Well before it will "catch on fire" the amp will probably overheat and shut down....
Like Jetta said, by changing the impedance of the speaker the output wattage is effected. Going lower than the amp's designed impedence will increase the volume, and going higher will decrease it. When decreasing the impedance (and increasing the wattage) you could potentially overheat the amp as it is working "twice as hard" when you crank it up. At normal output volume it probably wouldn't even care. ....but to cause an electrical fire.... I seriously dought it...








Hope that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 3:07 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## JM$Y (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: BOSE speaker converted from 2ohm to 4ohm??????? (Massboykie)*

thanks you guys for al lthe help you have provided. I noticed the output wattage was effected when i swapped speakers. But as far as the 'electrical fire' part', I recently purchased some parts from another 01' A6 2.7T owner & they had some issues with the climate control in which caused an electrical fire & the entire interior caught fire & burned all the way up..He was at a tremendous loss of $69,000(est.) for his Audi.
p.s. - he is on this forum(white 2.7T)


----------

